# Ever heard of "Import Goldens" in NC?



## problemcat (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi there! We're still searching for a golden puppy. I'd love to find out if anyone is familiar with this breeder or would recommend them. Here's their website: Home


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

My opinion based on what the breeder has elected to advertise on its website: "breeding the family pets", pushing the English Creme nonsence, NuVet pusher, appears to be breeding on prelims (which are not clearances) reference Bunny & Moose litter.

Touts clearances but doesn't provide registered names to verify. If you're proud of the clearances then link them to the actual database.

Not a breeder I'd feel comfortable with.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Is the breeder Harold Winkler? If so, you need to do a web search for Lea & Harold Winkler.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> Is the breeder Harold Winkler? If so, you need to do a web search for Lea & Harold Winkler.


Oh, wow....

I looked at one source that came up. That was enough.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Check out this Link--the Winklers appear to keep changing their "company" name--newest name...importgoldens

Ripoff Report | Leah Winikler, Harold Winkler | Complaint Review: 691637


----------



## problemcat (Apr 4, 2013)

Got an email from them. They're located in Hickory, NC. Their response to my inquiry included this:

"mom is going for her prelims on Tuesday which she will pass with flying colors"

:thinking:

From what I understand, these puppies are already born, btw...

:banghead:

So, my search continues.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> Check out this Link--the Winklers appear to keep changing their "company" name--newest name...importgoldens
> 
> Ripoff Report | Leah Winikler, Harold Winkler | Complaint Review: 691637


That's the one I read. Can't make it up....


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Can you at least get the registered names of the dam & sire? and then run away as fast as you can!


----------



## problemcat (Apr 4, 2013)

Nairb said:


> That's the one I read. Can't make it up....


WOW!!!!!!! 

That was downright frightening.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I think this thread serves as a perfect example why folks need to do their due diligence and verify clearances themselves vice just taking a breeder's word. It's sad that a number of folks will fall for someone like this who outwardly portrays that they're doing everything right.


----------



## problemcat (Apr 4, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> I think this thread serves as a perfect example why folks need to do their due diligence and verify clearances themselves vice just taking a breeder's word. It's sad that a number of folks will fall for someone like this who outwardly portrays that they're doing everything right.


That is exactly why I posted asking about them when I couldn't find health clearance data... I've learned so much here in a very short time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> Check out this Link--the Winklers appear to keep changing their "company" name--newest name...importgoldens
> 
> Ripoff Report | Leah Winikler, Harold Winkler | Complaint Review: 691637


 Holy Bejebies!!!

Speechless.

And I thought my experience with a disreputable breeder was bad.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

drofen said:


> Holy Bejebies!!!
> 
> Speechless.
> 
> And I thought my experience with a disreputable breeder was bad.


In my year and change on this forum, I'm fairly certain that's the worst thing I've seen yet.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh my gosh. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Golden:) (Jul 6, 2012)

I haven't heard much of Import goldens, but enough to run! Try Acadia Golden Retrievers in NC. I only don't know them, but have looked over their website and it looks good. English Golden Retrievers. Hope this helps, Golden


----------



## problemcat (Apr 4, 2013)

And today the www.importgoldens.com website is gone. It reverts to the Domain Names | The World's Largest Domain Name Registrar - GoDaddy.com website...


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Not hard to see why. Anyone who searches it sees this. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=import+goldens&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## problemcat (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh, and here's another rip off report that the ImportGoldens.com breeder filed against someone in Florida. And, of course, a huge, heated argument ensued... 

Ripoff Report | Pine Ridge Goldens | Complaint Review: 925020


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Unfortunately these types of folks just reappear under a new name. I really wish the folks in Europe who are so willingly to ship (and repeatedly do so) their "white" dogs to the U.S. would check out who they're selling to--though it makes me wonder just how bad things are at the kennels where these dogs are originating from. And, as long as folks take pride in boasting that their dog is from Romania, Croatia, Russia...the demand will remain creating opportunity for unscrupulous greeders.

I do realize there are some great European breeders that get duped by dishonest buyers, when you look at these pedigrees, some common kennels emerge.


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh my gosh, how scary. I can't believe there are people who would take advantage of people looking to welcome a pup in to their lives!


----------



## 4PawsSitter (Apr 18, 2013)

*Guess I was a sucker..*

I bought a sweet little puppy from the Winkler's in the beginning of February. Our shar-pei had died a few weeks before and I had my heart set on a English Golden. Shar-peis had been my husband's choice before we met. 
I am sickened by all that I have read but my little Dewey is the best puppy.
I was upset when I was told I had to buy these vitamins for the health guarantee. I thought I had a three year health guarantee and Lea was saying the third year wasn't good without the vitamins but then when I didn't order she said the health guarantee was no good if I didn't order. 

Is there something I need to do as far as checking things out for health reasons?
Of course I am absolutely in love with my puppy and couldn't be happier with him. He is as smart as can be and I just pray he really is healthy.

Any advice?


----------



## alibaba (Oct 19, 2012)

*Yes I have heard of Them : )*

Yes these breeders are awesome. I bought a puppy from them and I did the added vitamins as suggested and my dog got OFA Excellent on his hips and 90 percentile on his Pennhip. The vitamis are only for breeding dogs clearances and the NuVet Plus given for 2 years is only if you want a 3rd year health genetic guarantee on your puppy from them. These people are so wonderful I bought 2 more dogs of mine from them. I read on this site as well that people are bashing them for no reasons. I met them and have been buying from them for years. Do you always read stuff on line that is made up or not in fact true? I did my research and I contacted AKC and GRCA and got all the answers I needed and I will not hesitate to ever purchase from them again. And about pre-lims for all you bad sinning people out there that are trying to trash their dogs names of which is the only reasons why you are wanting their dogs registered names of clearances just as you did their dog Maddie; Debbie Kern and Tubie which is in fact Candace Warren from Copperfield Golden Retrievers in NC that is also bashing and trashing the Winkler's which sounds like you all need a dose of your own medicine so you can see what it feels like of which you are doing to such a very nice well respected family that has done nothing other than to put their kids through college and save their sons life of which has a life threatening condition. FYI Read OFA website, Prelims do NOT change they are 90% of which they stay the same just shows how much you know about OFA's and dogs. As said these people are awesome and g out of their way for you in making all their buyers happy and fulfilled. I would not hesitate for one minute whether or not to buy from the Winkler Family. I have bought from past breeders and I will never buy from anybody else out there of what all this family does and gives to each of their puppy buyers. Way to go Winkler's we love you and we hope others will love you too after what all you have done for them too as well as us, keep up the great work and with all your knowledge in this breed too. dont let Debbie Kern and her acquaintances get to you. I fully believe in you and God does too. You are all so awesome!


----------



## alibaba (Oct 19, 2012)

Sounds like you are a part of Debbie Kern and her acquaintances of Candace Warren which is in fact Tubie at Copperfield Golden Retrievers that keep bashing this family for no apparent reasons. READ OFA's Website 90% Prelims stay the exact same. For that matter it means they do NOT change so why pay over $200.00 to have them re-done again? Oh I know so they are posted on line so you can get registered names of the dogs and bash them just as Debbie Kern and all her people do. Wow! You are just the person I want to buy my puppy or dog from. Get a Life!


----------



## alibaba (Oct 19, 2012)

drofen said:


> holy bejebies!!!
> 
> Speechless.
> 
> And i thought my experience with a disreputable breeder was bad.


do you always believe what you read on line? Wow! Shows what kind of fool you are!


----------



## alibaba (Oct 19, 2012)

*Sounds like you are a part of Debbie Kern*



SheetsSM said:


> My opinion based on what the breeder has elected to advertise on its website: "breeding the family pets", pushing the English Creme nonsence, NuVet pusher, appears to be breeding on prelims (which are not clearances) reference Bunny & Moose litter.
> 
> Touts clearances but doesn't provide registered names to verify. If you're proud of the clearances then link them to the actual database.
> 
> Not a breeder I'd feel comfortable with.



Sounds like you are a part of Debbie Kern and her acquaintances of Candace Warren which is in fact Tubie at Copperfield Golden Retrievers that keep bashing this family for no apparent reasons. READ OFA's Website 90% Prelims stay the exact same. For that matter it means they do NOT change so why pay over $200.00 to have them re-done again? Oh I know so they are posted on line so you can get registered names of the dogs and bash them just as Debbie Kern and all her people do. Wow! You are just the person I want to buy my puppy or dog from. Get a Life!


----------



## alibaba (Oct 19, 2012)

*You do that while you are at it do debbie kern*



sheetssm said:


> is the breeder harold winkler? If so, you need to do a web search for lea & harold winkler.



you do that while you are at it do debbie kern too and candace warren along with many others out there as well as yourself too!


----------



## alibaba (Oct 19, 2012)

*Do you always believe what is written on the internet?*



nairb said:


> oh, wow....
> 
> I looked at one source that came up. That was enough.



do you always believe what is written on the internet? If so you are just as bad as they are. Crooked!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Some threads are best not resurrected--best of luck with your golden.


----------



## alibaba (Oct 19, 2012)

problemcat said:


> Got an email from them. They're located in Hickory, NC. Their response to my inquiry included this:
> 
> "mom is going for her prelims on Tuesday which she will pass with flying colors"
> 
> ...


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

When you search google for winkler + golden retriever + north carolina this is what you get: https://www.google.co.kr/search?q=w...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=ob1AU5uTMOuT8QeljoDADA


----------



## alibaba (Oct 19, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> Some threads are best not resurrected--best of luck with your golden.


Say what you want to. It is NOT nice to judge others on HEARSAY or what is written of untrue facts on the internet. You are foolish just as the rest are for believing what is not in fact true.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

alibaba said:


> problemcat said:
> 
> 
> > THIS IS A LIE! Reading all this crap and lies really makes me sick. No dog of theirs is ever Bred without OFA's on them in over 27 years of them breeding this breed and I know this as a TRUE fact. Never once have this family ever bred a dog without OFA prelims or not having Pennhip, I have been buying from them over 13 years now. GOSSIP. It is all about jealousy is what it is all about after all I have read on line about all you idiots that make stuff up. Your problem missing out on awesome dogs from them from top champion lines, you cant get any better without importing them yourself from champions.
> ...


----------



## alibaba (Oct 19, 2012)

Nairb said:


> In my year and change on this forum, I'm fairly certain that's the worst thing I've seen yet.



Yes because it is all made up. Nothing is true at all. Call AKC and GRCA there you go you will have all your answers just as I got too.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

What kennel name is the Winkler's using now as the "import goldens" link is no longer operational--did they go back to Frosty Paw or Snowy Paw--can't keep up with all of the name changes.


----------



## alibaba (Oct 19, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> alibaba said:
> 
> 
> > Care to share the registered names of your goldens--would make quick work of substantiating your claim & clearing the good name of the breeder in question. Just understand, prelims aren't clearances. And since you've been frequenting the breeder for 13 years, just how many goldens have you purchased? Are they still alive?
> ...


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

alibaba said:


> Say what you want to. It is NOT nice to judge others on HEARSAY or what is written of untrue facts on the internet. You are foolish just as the rest are for believing what is not in fact true.


When the lack of clearances are able to be verified via ofa, then it is not hearsay, it's fact. Please note while explanations can be made about using PennHip & not sending in annual eye and heart exams, OFA is the only means to clear elbows.

Do you have pictures of your goldens you would like to share? What are their names?


----------



## alibaba (Oct 19, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> What kennel name is the Winkler's using now as the "import goldens" link is no longer operational--did they go back to Frosty Paw or Snowy Paw--can't keep up with all of the name changes.



No their new name is for you ********* that is what it is....Name changes is due to dumb ass people like yourself that causes it you jealous!!


----------



## alibaba (Oct 19, 2012)

sheetssm said:


> when you search google for winkler + golden retriever + north carolina this is what you get: https://www.google.co.kr/search?q=w...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=ob1au5utmout8qeljodada


do you think i care debbie ****kern candace warren? I don't give a flying rats ass. You are the problem now i see pieces of **** like you that cause all the untrue **** on another human being. I hope god strikes you dead! I got all my proof at akc and grca and that is all that matters. You jealous piece of no good lying ****!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

alibaba said:


> SheetsSM said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!! You answered so fast.This must be Candace Warren or Debbie Kern herself. Yes I am a breeder over 25 years too and why should I give you the names of my dogs just so you can bash their registered names too just as you did the Winkler's dogs or trying? Get a Life! People like you need to fall off the face of the earth with all your untrue gossip on others that you do not even know.
> ...


----------



## alibaba (Oct 19, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> alibaba said:
> 
> 
> > I am neither Debbie or Candace, I am a lover & advocate of the breed. If you have proof that the breeder is above board, then why not share? The reputable breeders here on this forum have no issue sharing info on their goldens, in fact, their proud of their pedigrees and are willing to teach folks like myself. Are you ashamed of the dogs you're breeding? Are you concerned that we might see that you too aren't breeding dogs with clearances? Do you compete with your goldens in some venue validating that they do in fact conform to the breed standard? If you stand behind your dogs, then why not share with us? :wave:
> ...


----------



## alibaba (Oct 19, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> alibaba said:
> 
> 
> > I am neither Debbie or Candace, I am a lover & advocate of the breed. If you have proof that the breeder is above board, then why not share? The reputable breeders here on this forum have no issue sharing info on their goldens, in fact, their proud of their pedigrees and are willing to teach folks like myself. Are you ashamed of the dogs you're breeding? Are you concerned that we might see that you too aren't breeding dogs with clearances? Do you compete with your goldens in some venue validating that they do in fact conform to the breed standard? If you stand behind your dogs, then why not share with us? :wave:
> ...


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just have to wonder if the Winklers know you're advertising for them--cause with every post, this thread gets bumped up in google for future puppy buyers to see (paws crossed they do their research) & to see such language & unprofessional behavior being spewed from a business associate would certainly raise eyebrows in my book & tell me that it's best to skip this breeder. Like I said when you started posting, some threads are best left unresurrected.

So how about your goldens? Ages, pictures? Do you compete with them? What shows can we see them out & about in?


----------



## alibaba (Oct 19, 2012)

*i dont share with you because it is none of your business for one and what are any of my dogs a concern to you for may i ask and two of all the ugly people out there that are ruining this family for no reason which i have become close acquaintance with for buying 3 dogs and for so many years too in helping me out. Three i see what they all did to them and why should i have it done to me too. I nor them do not own american goldens and they own top notch dogs from champions and champions too with having all clearances and optigen testings too so all those jealous people out there need to stop bashing them for no apparent reasons going on 5 or so years. Enough is enough leave them alone.*


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Again, this was an old thread that alibaba chose to resurrect; unfortunately, instead of providing info to counter the claims made in earlier postings, it was more of the foul language & accusations that's posted with all of the rip-off reports & complaints made on other sites. I truly hope the Winklers are above board now & are not breeding goldens without complete clearances (prelims aren't clearances) and that the dogs are at least 2 yrs old. For that matter, I also hope that all folks out there wishing toss their hat into the breeding ring, actually get out in some venue & compete with their dogs. Kind of hard to believe a breeder that has never competed in conformation or field or obedience...can honestly say they're breeding true to standard, quality golden retrievers. Resting on the championships earned by someone else far back in the pedigree just doesn't cut it.


----------



## alibaba (Oct 19, 2012)

*why do you say such crap for anyway about others and judge them too?*


----------

